# Looking For BEST Retirement Articles



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey,

I am presently doing some research for retirement topics and I am looking for the Best Articles about it lately. Any suggestions? No precise angle, I want to keep it open for now. So feel free to share with me the ones you find to be the most inspiring.

Many thank's!


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, I'll ask differently! What do you expect in 2011 regarding to retirement? Have you read anything inspiring or revealing to you?

Thank you!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you here to participate with us here in CMF? Or are you just looking for content to display, route and discuss elsewhere? I almost feel as though anything I say in this type of thread will merely be posted elsewhere. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Are you here to participate with us here in CMF? Or are you just looking for content to display, route and discuss elsewhere? I almost feel as though anything I say in this type of thread will merely be posted elsewhere. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I answered you in the other thread but just to resume. No intent to merely post everything elsewhere though I posted this particular thread on retirement to see if the well-informed fellows in here have great suggestions I might have missed in my research (planning a roundup on this subject but willing to discuss it here of course!).


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

Your topic is awfully broad. It may help if you were to identify specific sub-topics you're interested in. Since she's too modest to do so herself, I'll plug MoneyGal's book, _Pensionize Your Nest Egg_. See http://www.amazon.ca/Pensionize-You...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1291853830&sr=8-1


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You might want to start your research here:
http://www.early-retirement.org/forums/
There are discussions and article links for any topic you can imagine.

It has a fairly high component of people with COLAd DB pensions so that skews things somewhat.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

kcowan said:


> You might want to start your research here:
> http://www.early-retirement.org/forums/
> There are discussions and article links for any topic you can imagine.
> 
> It has a fairly high component of people with COLAd DB pensions so that skews things somewhat.


Thank's! I've bookmarked it for further research. I am done with the one I needed for this week but that is a subject I am very interested in so I might be using your link later on.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

The Financial Blogger said:


> Thank's! I've bookmarked it for further research. I am done with the one I needed for this week but that is a subject I am very interested in so I might be using your link later on.


Oh, by the way! For those interested, I found very nice articles about woman and retirement on GlobalInvestor. Very interesting to look what women have to struggle with when thinking about retirement. Most have less knowledge than men about this topic and also tend to not save as much during their lives. I never really thought there was such a gender difference but it really made sense when I read about it.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

OK. In the interest of crass commercialism, I will put my Retirement Math Made Easy software up for consideration.

The program is perhaps a little too "industrial strength" for most casual users.... certainly more so than any web-based calculators, but there are many curious DIY-ers who find it useful, especially those who value accuracy and inclusiveness. Warning.... it won't jump up and sit in your lap.... there is a learning curve.


----------



## Casper (Dec 6, 2010)

the thing i know is you should plan your retirement when you are young , it is a natural thing it will happen to you at your early age , when you will have no energy , so start planning today .


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Financial Blogger said:


> Okay, I'll ask differently! What do you expect in 2011 regarding to retirement? Have you read anything inspiring or revealing to you?
> 
> Thank you!


I predict a rebirth of the Grey Panthers................


----------

